# Got busted......wife found my cash stash..



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Wasn't pleasant around here .......:no: I cubby hole away cash here and there for "boy toys" etc. and quite by mistake while she was cleaning out the chest in the guest room she came across it...

She's not a happy camper.... only angry because....duh... she didn't know I had a few K stashed away that she could've spent on shoes and such stuff....LOL

She did however only find the one.....

So, I'll be doing extra housework and various other penance for a while...

Love her to death though, no one else would put up with me...


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Yea, I hear you.
My ex-wife worked for a bank and she took that balancing the checkbook serious. At the end of the month the deposits and the checks had to zero out!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

girlfriend has her cash stashes and so do I. 
I learned long ago, the way to Never have an argument over money is to keep them separate.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

This money never saw the checking account... mostly cash I get on the side for doing little jobs here and there and money from guns or fishing tackle I've sold etc.

Wife is a CPA, fooling with anything that had any kind of paper trail would be insane....LOL


----------



## BBob (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang it man, SHE ruined the surprise you were going to get her for Christmas. Well maybe next year...lol I don't hide anything from mine....as that would give her grounds to do the same....And I think she would be better at than me.

But I feel for you.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

BBob said:


> Dang it man, SHE ruined the surprise you were going to get her for Christmas. Well maybe next year...lol I don't hide anything from mine....as that would give her grounds to do the same....And I think she would be better at than me.
> 
> But I feel for you.


We've been married 30yrs and I learned a long time ago if I want anything that could be considered a "frill" that's the only way it's going to happen unless it's a once every few years thing...:yes:

I have a great wife, never a single regret she just can't equate with the fact that she spends more on shoes, purses, manicures, pedicures, spas etc in a year with what I've ever thought of spending on boy toys... Her thing is "well I have to look professional" for work (which is true). She doesn't equate that with "I have to look professional at the range or in the woods....LOL"


----------



## snapperfan (Aug 30, 2009)

kaferhaus said:


> "I have to look professional at the range or in the woods....LOL"


:thumbup:


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

I had an understanding with my bride when we married that all "boy toys" I owned (including guns and airplanes) were just that. if one is sold, the money remains available for other "boy toys" - it doesn't go into the general fund...

Occassionally, I'll sell a gun and "gift" the cash to her...thus, she has learned not to be resistant to my hobby, and knows my buying, selling and trading guns is a self funded venture.

Likewise, i don't keep track of all the manicures, pedicures, hair appointments, and various antique nick nacks she seems to routinely come home with...

Peace reigns in our household that way!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

How does one afford to buy an AIRPLANE?


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Steve - You need to sell something? Got a 25-06 or a 257 something?


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

Drifter, 

Find the money to buy a boat, double it, then spend it all on an airplane. Thats what I did.

http://flightaware.com/photos/view/284228-4a497f1a2a0e88603b7f69347564521b28a755c0%3Btail=N6258J%3Bo=1

-Jonathan


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

drifterfisher said:


> How does one afford to buy an AIRPLANE?


The same way others afford to buy boats -- one is a hole in the water and the other is a hole in the sky... :thumbup:

Seriously, not all airplanes are multi-million dollar corporate jets - and many are more affordable than you would think, especially if you create a business around it.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Wharf Rat said:


> Hey Steve - You need to sell something? Got a 25-06 or a 257 something?


I need to sell everything and start gardening....:no:

But of course I'm not going to!

There are other as yet undiscovered resources available...


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Steve, 
I hope your lovely wife doesn't read PFF! You'd be double busted! I find that if the bills stay paid, and the yard stays cut, and she gets some lovin every now and then, she doesn't care what I bring home. I spent nearly 6 months hiding that BAR I got from Happy. One day I was showing it to another captain when she walked in. She just said, "That's nice, when didja get that ?


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> Steve,
> I hope your lovely wife doesn't read PFF! You'd be double busted!


No, unlike me she has much better stuff to do.....LOL like playing on her new IPADII... to bad I bought that for her before she found the stash.... could have said....there goes that new IPAD I was going to get you....


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

Just walk in backwards with the new toy in hands and just as she sees you say" that's not the one I wanted. Let me put this back in the safe and get the one I was thinking about" Problem solved. All is right with the world. The only thing anyone needs is just one more.


----------



## saltwater redneck (Aug 8, 2011)

never hide your stash in the house that is her domain keep it in with your toys ,an empty ammo box is about the same size as a stack of $$$$:whistling:... how often is she cleaning out your ammo boxes ?


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

We've had separate bank accounts for 20+ years and what ever she can stash away is hers and whatever I stash away is mine. I do spoil her at the same time I spoil myself a lot of times and that seems to keep the peace!


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

OK I am offering my place and safe as a stash place for all legal items especially cash!


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

duckhunter said:


> Just walk in backwards with the new toy in hands and just as she sees you say" that's not the one I wanted. Let me put this back in the safe and get the one I was thinking about" Problem solved. All is right with the world. The only thing anyone needs is just one more.


Where were you when I needed you????:notworthy:

Thanks for hooking me up with the Beretta by the way! Damn good thing she found that stash AFTER I bought it....


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> OK I am offering my place and safe as a stash place for all legal items especially cash!


Frank I knew you were a great guy.......:yes:


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

saltwater ******* said:


> never hide your stash in the house that is her domain keep it in with your toys ,an empty ammo box is about the same size as a stack of $$$$:whistling:... how often is she cleaning out your ammo boxes ?


Of course you're right. But in my defense, she hadn't even been in that room in months.... but decided she needed more storage for her "stuff" and went poking through that chest to "make room"... I had it rolled up in some boot socks... So she actually had to squeeze them to discover it... guess when she grabbed them to move them....

She usually buys me dinner on Friday evening (our date night).... still waiting to see if that happens...LOL


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Beg for forgivness and tell her you was saving it to buy her something special, she may give half of it back to you if you just beg the right way :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

kaferhaus said:


> Frank I knew you were a great guy.......:yes:


Well that way I can hide my stuff among yours easier with no questions...LOL


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Well she bought me dinner Friday evening as usual. put the money back in the sock while I was at the range this morning....:thumbup:

But according to her she's still "pissed":notworthy:


----------

